# TC Club Renewal Problem



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I received an email telling me my TC Club membership was about to expire and asking me to renew. There was an URL in the email for me to click on to renew my membership, but when I click on it, it goes to TCF and gives me an error message that says I am not authorized to use that page.

How do I renew?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I received your message, mrdbdigital, and responded via email. If you didn't receive the email, or still need assistance, please let me know!


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Peter,

I responded to your email from my email. I guess you did not receive my response? Anyway, I signed up again. All is well. Thanks for the assistance!


----------

